

NYPD caught red-handed sanitizing police brutality Wikipedia entries - FilterJoe
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/03/nypd-caught-red-handed-sanitizing-police-brutality-wikipedia-entries/

======
greenyoda
Being discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9198753](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9198753)

